# Tony Khan Breaks Another Promise: Appears on Elevation as an on Air Authority Figure



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

It's not the first time he appear on a other show than Dynamite.

So if a promise was broken it was a long time ago


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Promise?

Come on my guy. You're making a "Shit on Tony" thread for no reason at all.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Promise?
> 
> Come on my guy. You're making a "Shit on Tony" thread for no reason at all.


*Stop blindly defending every lie this guy tells. I carry receipts:








Tony Khan Talks AEW TV Deal, Says He Will Not Play On-Screen Character | Fightful News


Tony Khan isn't going to be AEW's Mr. McMahon



www.fightful.com




*
_"I have thought about it and I'm not going to do it. We have some of the greatest on-air performers in the world and look, I am who I am in the promotion. I am the president and the CEO and the founder of this company but it's not going to be me all over TV and I'm not going to be doing a lot of interviews or backstage segments on television,"_


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Stop blindly defending every lie this guy tells. I carry receipts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I mean I know he said that before. Things change.

If he wants to be on TV let him be on TV. Doesn't make him a "fool" or a "bootleg Vince McMahon". And he didn't "break a promise". 

He said he thought about it and he wasn't going to do it. 1 year later he thought about it again and now he wants to do it.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Tony's not a great public speaker. If they wanna do an on-air authority (I wish they wouldn't) maybe use Paul Wight or Christopher Daniels in that role or something? I do like the angle they ran with Nakazawa on the show. I kinda wanna see more of him as Kenny's incompetent stooge now and I have never said I wanted to see more Michael Nakazawa in my life.


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Stop blindly defending every lie this guy tells. I carry receipts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Things change in business my man. People make promises in the moment and could later change their mind. It's a shit show, but it is what it is.

Same reason in basketball when players or teams want to be loyal to a team and later 2 or 3 years later the player signs elsewhere, forces a trade, or the team trades them.

Also, I thought Tony was having a stroke in that segment. Christ.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I mean I know he said that before. Things change.
> 
> If he wants to be on TV let him be on TV. Doesn't make him a "fool" or a "bootleg Vince McMahon". And he didn't "break a promise".
> 
> He said he thought about it and he wasn't going to do it. 1 year later he thought about it again and now he wants to do it.


*It makes him a LIAR, period. You're so desperate to make every excuse for this company's stupidity and deceit.*



Adapting said:


> Things change in business my man. People make promises in the moment and could later change their mind. It's a shit show, but it is what it is.
> 
> Same reason in basketball when players or teams want to be loyal to a team and later 2 or 3 years later the player signs elsewhere, forces a trade, or the team trades them.
> 
> Also, I thought Tony was having a stroke in that segment. Christ.


*KD got clowned relentlessly for joining the Warriors after he mocked LeBron for teaming up with Wade and Bosh in Miami 11 years ago. NBA fans don't let it slide either.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Stop blindly defending every lie this guy tells. I carry receipts:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well at no point he says that he's never going to it XD

between appearing once in a while and being an important TV character there is a big gap


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It makes him a LIAR, period. You're so desperate to make every excuse for this company's stupidity and deceit.*


I'm not desperate at all, you can think what you want about him, doesn't affect my entertainment. You're throwing around words like "deceit" like it's some crazy issue. You're so hyperbolic. It's his company let him be a character if he wants. People on here act like the sky is falling over the smallest things.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

I'm just saying I called this from the get go. No wrestling fan would ever start a promotion, spend millions upon millions of dollars on it, and then not become a character and get in the ring. 

That's like becoming a pimp and not fucking your hoes

Like being an exotic car salesman, but not driving the rarri a little bit

Like selling crack, but not getting high on your own supply


----------



## Whoanma (Apr 5, 2016)

It should have never ever happened.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> I'm not desperate at all, you can think what you want about him, doesn't affect my entertainment. You're throwing around words like "deceit" like it's some crazy issue. You're so hyperbolic. It's his company let him be a character if he wants. People on here act like the sky is falling over the smallest things.


*Yet you feel the need to spin any bad press that AEW gets on this site like you're losing money from it. Obviously you do care.*


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

I don't see the problem here, the funny thing is that Boss of bel Air just showed us with is article and quote that he never said that he was never going to appear on live television.

I quote "_it's not going to be me *all over TV* and I'm not going to be doing *a lot* of interviews or backstage segments on television"_

Basically he was already saying "i might appear but i will not be an important character on TV"

The only thing he said is that he will not become a major on screen character.

Also youtube is not TV


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> I don't see the problem here, the funny thing is that Boss of bel Air just showed us with is article and quote that he never said that he was never going to appear on live television.
> 
> I quote "_it's not going to be me *all over TV* and I'm not going to be doing *a lot* of interviews or backstage segments on television"_
> 
> Basically he was already saying "i might appear but i will not be an important character on TV"


*He does weekly paid advertisements on Impact, now to ironically shit on them. I let it slide because he wasn't portraying an authority figure. Now, we're at that point, and it's only going to escalate from here.*


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Prosper said:


> I'm not desperate at all, you can think what you want about him, doesn't affect my entertainment. You're throwing around words like "deceit" like it's some crazy issue. You're so hyperbolic. It's his company let him be a character if he wants. People on here act like the sky is falling over the smallest things.


Nobody is acting like the sky is falling, stop being so dramatic. They're calling out the fact that he's not kept with his word, which is fair to do. Yeah he can change his mind, doesn't mean it's a good decision.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *He does weekly paid advertisements on Impact, now to ironically shit on them. I let it slide because he wasn't portraying an authority figure. Now, we're at that point, and it's only going to escalate from here.*


Maybe but he didn't lie, he did not break a promise.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I'm just saying I called this from the get go. No wrestling fan would ever start a promotion, spend millions upon millions of dollars on it, and then not become a character and get in the ring.
> 
> That's like becoming a pimp and not fucking your hoes
> 
> ...


It would be fine if he had an ounce of charisma, he doesn't have anything about him that makes an entertaining TV character.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Prosper said:


> I'm not desperate at all, you can think what you want about him, doesn't affect my entertainment. You're throwing around words like "deceit" like it's some crazy issue. You're so hyperbolic. It's his company let him be a character if he wants. People on here act like the sky is falling over the smallest things.


I know... I mean it isnt like we havent seen someone get a little taste of being on their wrestling company and it turn out bad right?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Yet you feel the need to spin any bad press that AEW gets on this site like you're losing money from it. Obviously you do care.*


I care enough to call stuff like this out but not enough that it affects my perception of Tony or the show. I'm not gonna read that quote and get mad over him deciding a year later that he wants to do some on-air stuff. Your original post comes off as angry and annoyed.



PhenomenalOne11 said:


> Nobody is acting like the sky is falling, stop being so dramatic. They're calling out the fact that he's not kept with his word, which is fair to do. Yeah he can change his mind, doesn't mean it's a good decision.


When hyperbolic words like "fool", and "deceit" are used, then it comes off as dramatic from the person using them. I'm as calm as can be. Boss can think what he wants but if I'm gonna scroll the AEW section and reply to threads then I'm gonna post my honest thoughts on what I think, which is also fair for any one of us to do. As you can see from the article, the guy was just talking to a reporter about what he does and doesn't want to do. Things change.

You know what this leads to next? "Tony likes breaking promises he said SporTSS Baseeed fukk Tony let's shit ONHHIM for 8 pageees"

lol whatever


----------



## VinceRusso (Mar 16, 2021)

I can fix dis, have Khan in da ring on Dynamite about to cut a promo when his dad appeahs and reveals he's adopted. Dis leads to a 3 month investigation of who is Tony's real fatha and it's revealed to be Tank Abbott. The Tony Khan characta will finally be ovah.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Would you like to see Tony Khan play the evil...


Like Vince in the Attitude Era or like The Authority during Bryan's YES movement? Would you like to see that type of storyline in AEW? Or has it been too overdone in WWE? Not sure if anyone has already brought this up in a past thread, but I think with a younger Tony Khan abusing his power and...




www.wrestlingforum.com







PhenomenalOne11 said:


> It would be fine if he had an ounce of charisma, he doesn't have anything about him that makes an entertaining TV character.


Not arguing that either, maybe he grows into it. Stephanie eventually grew into a good face GM and good easy to hate heel (though she didn't get her comeuppance as often as folk would've liked). He hasn't had much TV time so I won't judge him hard. Maybe being a heel like Prosper suggest in the above thread is what's necessary to get him comfortable.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Maybe but he didn't lie, he did not break a promise.


*He DID lie. He LITERALLY did something he told us he wasn't going to do.*


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

A billionaire lying about something? There's also a good chance I'll breathe in some air in the next few minutes. 

In reality, this isn't really surprising to me, and if it's just a thing done either on Elevation or done very minor fine. I don't want him becoming every other authority figure though, he doesn't have the acting ability for it, and we've seen it too often in other companies. 

Unless you can be like a great on-screen character like peak Vince or Dario Cueto in LU, I'm not really interested.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *He DID lie. He LITERALLY did something he told us he wasn't going to do.*


Read with your finger the article, he clearly said he wasn't going to appear much.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *He DID lie. He LITERALLY did something he told us he wasn't going to do.*


Definitely lied though that's what promoters do. That one was just silly as no need to make such a claim on something you know you don't want to keep. He's a fan no way he hasn't been itching to get in there lol


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

Prosper said:


> I mean I know he said that before. Things change.
> 
> If he wants to be on TV let him be on TV. Doesn't make him a "fool" or a "bootleg Vince McMahon". And he didn't "break a promise".
> 
> He said he thought about it and he wasn't going to do it. 1 year later he thought about it again and now he wants to do it.


card subject to change doesnt just apply to wrestlers.......


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Vince russo once again permanently banned. On topic what rap said


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Him being on every once in a while doesnt really bother me, but if this becomes an all the time thing, he deserves to get shit for it. Plus, he’s a terrible actor.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

We knew it. Bootleg Dixie


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

op youtube is not tv........op this show on youtube is not a show on the tnt network.......therefore op is hating for no reason.....tony khan has yet to be an on air authority figure on dynamite



> I quote "_it's not going to be me *all over TV* and I'm not going to be doing *a lot* of interviews or backstage segments on television"_


_

reading comprehension op use it _


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

rbl85 said:


> Read with your finger the article, he clearly said he wasn't going to appear much.


*Learn to read, period. He straight up says "I'm not going to do it."*


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Why does he look and sound like he’s about to sneeze?

what an awful promo.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> op youtube is not tv........op this show on youtube is not a show on the tnt network.......therefore op is hating for no reason.....tony khan has yet to be an on air authority figure on dynamite
> 
> 
> 
> _reading comprehension op use it _


 and @rbl85 trying to explain how "actually he never said that" lol


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> and @rbl85 trying to explain how "actually he never said that" lol
> View attachment 98703


No at all XD 
All i'm saying is that he didn't say that he's never going to appear on the screen.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

i for one look forward to anti hero eddie kingston vs authority figure khan with stooges.........eddie is the perfect blue collar anti hero for it to work chemistry wise


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Is he in a feud or just a basic promotion promo?


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Learn to read, period. He straight up says "I'm not going to do it."*


And what does he say 1 sentence later ?


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

La Parka said:


> Why does he look and sound like he’s about to sneeze?
> 
> what an awful promo.


Cocaine..


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Firefromthegods said:


> Is he in a feud or just a basic promotion promo?


No basically Omega said to Sydal that if he beat Nakazawa then he will have a match against him.

Sydal beat Nakazawa and Omega attack him and "pinned" him and act like the match was done, so Khan comes out and say to Omega that he will face Sydal next week on Dynamite.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Is he in a feud or just a basic promotion promo?


He came out to stop Kenny from abusing his power. Kenny promised Matt Sydal a match. Matt ended up wrestling 2 matches tonight. Kenny says he won't face him on Dynamite he'll wrestle him now and he squashes Matt. Tony comes out says it's BS and books the match for next week's Dynamite. 

Him appearing weekly on Impact in opposition of Kenny and Don now directly involving himself in Kenny shenanigans means he's officially in on screen character.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371625230242881539
> *The fool couldn't help himself. It's only a matter of time before he becomes a bootleg Mr. McMahon.*


Is this a good thing or a bad thing?


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371625230242881539
> *The fool couldn't help himself. It's only a matter of time before he becomes a bootleg Mr. McMahon.*


Jesus dude you're coming off weirdly and negatively here, and I for one like your posts 80% of the time.

Newsflash this is fake fighting. Breaking a promise, going back on your word, blatantly lying etc are these people's bread and butter. Tear him down for the awful promo itself (really any onscreen time I've seen on him is awful for that matter) or shitty production and booking. To come on here and say 'he broke a promise' comes off a bit childish.

I mean, if I had a clip of Bianca Belair essentially doing the same thing, don't lie to everyone in here and say you wouldn't do backflips to defend her over it.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

My Brain after reading this whole thread.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

OP literally watches AEW programming to find something to bitch about. Bloody hell man, give it a rest.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I've been aware of him for months but only today I actually saw what he looks like. my thought after LMAOing was "this is the man people are counting on to save the wrestling industry?" he looked so frantic in that promo and like he wanted to cry

also he looks like the kid from freaks N geeks


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

I really don't give a shit if he broke a promise or not.

All I know is after I saw his promo, keep a live mic out of hand, lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Jesus dude you're coming off weirdly and negatively here, and I for one like your posts 80% of the time.
> 
> Newsflash this is fake fighting. Breaking a promise, going back on your word, blatantly lying etc are these people's bread and butter. Tear him down for the awful promo itself (really any onscreen time I've seen on him is awful for that matter) or shitty production and booking. To come on here and say 'he broke a promise' comes off a bit childish.
> 
> I mean, if I had a clip of Bianca Belair essentially doing the same thing, don't lie to everyone in here and say you wouldn't do backflips to defend her over it.


*This is fucking awful logic. "Well he gets paid to lie!" is an asinine defense and I'm not even going to entertain it.*


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

VinceRusso said:


> I can fix dis, have Khan in da ring on Dynamite about to cut a promo when his dad appeahs and reveals he's adopted. Dis leads to a 3 month investigation of who is Tony's real fatha and it's revealed to be Tank Abbott. The Tony Khan characta will finally be ovah.


Why you keep banning this guy? He's way more funny than the other trolls the mods let pollute this forum for months on end.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

I wouldn’t mind him breaking his promise if he could fucking talk. Looking like a cracked out version of Dark Helmet only makes his presentation worse.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Why you keep banning this guy? He's way more funny than the other trolls the mods let pollute this forum for months on end.


The way he talks. If he just ended every post or sentence with bro he can stay. But If he talks like dis and writes like his got a carrot in his brain no. I hate that. Russo can talk like a person so I expect his parody to as well.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

RapShepard said:


> I'm just saying I called this from the get go. No wrestling fan would ever start a promotion, spend millions upon millions of dollars on it, and then not become a character and get in the ring.
> 
> That's like becoming a pimp and not fucking your hoes
> 
> ...


From the way Matt Hardy defended Khan the other day to the car that Mox had when he was feuding with Jericho and how the show is written.. I'm not so sure Tony Khan isn't all of these people.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Hahahaha! Well, a lot of people win money off that bet. I think the next one was him revealed to be dating someone on the roster.

Can we just talk about how bad a performer he is and how run down he looks?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

La Parka said:


> From the way Matt Hardy defended Khan the other day to the car that Mox had when he was feuding with Jericho and how the show is written.. I'm not so sure Tony Khan isn't all of these people.


[emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I mean, no one should believe anything Tony says long before this but I care more if the product is actually good. And that was CRINGE. "I make the matches! Wah Wah!"


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Prosper said:


> I mean I know he said that before. Things change.
> 
> If he wants to be on TV let him be on TV. Doesn't make him a "fool" or a "bootleg Vince McMahon". And he didn't "break a promise".
> 
> He said he thought about it and he wasn't going to do it. 1 year later he thought about it again and now he wants to do it.


Commentary even said he said he doesn't want to be on tv but that he was literally the only person with the power to control Omega.

I'll give him his one off and tbh I don't mind him as a character but if he wrestles lol


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Didn't he say he'd never play a REGULAR on-screen character? That's very different from playing one once every 7 months or whatever.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Did Tony ever formally present himself on Dynamite as the owner? He may have..i dont remember. Either way, he should stay off TV.


----------



## Joe Gill (Jun 29, 2019)

its a shame cornette doesnt review dark


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Joe Gill said:


> its a shame cornette doesnt review dark


You really want to kill the man?


----------



## AEW Hater (Mar 16, 2021)

What a clown

AEW is a joke


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> You really want to kill the man?


*I guarantee he talks about this segment on the drive-thru.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I guarantee he talks about this segment on the drive-thru.*


Which one? I saw Marko getting moves in on QT and had to immediately turn the show off.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Which one? I saw Marko getting moves in on QT and had to immediately turn the show off.


*Tony Khan's.*


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

Dixie khan for sure

Just watched the segment and its so bad too lmao. He sounds like hes about to cry


----------



## NathanMayberry (Oct 11, 2019)

Does AEW not do run through or rehearsals?


Would it be so hard to practice this shit before airing it publicly to the world? Wasn’t this show taped? Why didn’t he just reshoot it and have the camera just focused on him? 

Do they really review this shit and say yes, this is good! Nothing needs changing...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

This isn't that big of a deal. Until Tony Khan stands in the middle of the ring and makes the show about himself like previous authority figures in wrestling Tony can do whatever he wants. Yes, Tony did something that he said he wouldn't do but it was going to happen at some point. 

All that he did was walk out from the back to announce a match. Id rather he do that than them pretend as if no one could counter Kenny Omegas shenanigans. It's not like it would make sense for one EVP to book a match for another EVP. So the main boss had to be the guy to stand up to Omega.

Before I get accused of "defending AEW at any cost" I do hold their feet to the fire on some things. I just try to "pick my battles" on what's really worth fussing over. What's actually that big of a deal. This isn't one of those things.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

I never thought I'd see the day where someone would make Dixie Carter look competent, but here we are, and oh, what a day.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Tony Khan's.*


Yeah, I am sure someone will send him the clip but will likely not be until Saturday since they would have likely taped the Drive Thru before the clip went online.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> The way he talks. If he just ended every post or sentence with bro he can stay. But If he talks like dis and writes like his got a carrot in his brain no. I hate that. Russo can talk like a person so I expect his parody to as well.


He types like dis because that's what Russo sounds like. Russo has a funny accent compared to most North Americans. I don't know if you know this being Australian yourself, that the purposeful misspellings are meant to sound like Russo's accent, not to sound like a degenerate who can't spell. Honestly it's more funny like that because I can read it in Russos voice and accent when it's typed like that lol.


----------



## AEW Hater (Mar 16, 2021)

Ladies and gentlemen...the new “Mr. McMahon”


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371666174010916871
You guys happy now?


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

This guy makes Dixie Carter look like an Oscar worthy actress lmao. Jesus. Stop.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371666174010916871
> You guys happy now?


So, in kayfabe (since Tony posted that in kayfabe) he is more worried about something happening on a taped YouTube show that can easily be edited vs a live episode on broadcast TV? They never think these things through long term. It is all ADHD.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> So, in kayfabe (since Tony posted that in kayfabe) he is more worried about something happening on a taped YouTube show that can easily be edited vs a live episode on broadcast TV? They never think these things through long term. It is all ADHD.


*The best part about your post is Kenny said "EDIT THIS OUT!" during his rant 🤣*


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Regal in NXT is how it should be done if AEW is going to do this.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371666174010916871
> You guys happy now?


  the guy is so thin skinned just do it lol, don't send folk out to soft apologize for you wanting to be apart of things lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Chan Hung said:


> Regal in NXT is how it should be done if AEW is going to do this.


*Regal is the best on air authority figure by far, but my issue is the principle of Tony Kahn saying he's not going to do it, then doing it. Just send some guy in a suit out there with an arbitrary executive title and give him the power to make matches. WWE did it with Adam Pearce to replace the McMahons and no one questions it.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Regal is the best on air authority figure by far, but my issue is the principle of Tony Kahn saying he's not going to do it, then doing it. Just send some guy in a suit out there with an arbitrary executive title and give him the power to make matches. WWE did it with Adam Pearce to replace the McMahons and no one questions it.*


Well, the reaction was "Yeah that seems stupid enough to be something WWE would do, no surprises there." The problem is that is starting to become true here too.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371666174010916871
> You guys happy now?


Khan and AEW need to just do what they have to do instead of worrying about the Twitter mob.


----------



## MarkOfAllMarks (Apr 7, 2018)

It's AEW Dark. Who cares?


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

People on this forum are so dramatic.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

As long as it doesn't become a recurring theme then I don't see what the big deal is as he never outright dismissed it since he said "_it's not going to be me all over TV and I'm not going to be doing a lot of interviews or backstage segments on television."_ But if we start seeing him on every Dynamite then it will become annoying.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

They should team him up with negative 1 as a double act of authority figures, would be worth it for the reaction here lol


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Lol might as well get it out of the way, I think everyone knew from the beginning this was gona happen. Whether it's 2-3 or 5 years later, at some point TK was bound to make an appearance.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

I hope he does! It would make for interesting TV.

It’s only bad when it’s HHH and Stephanie droning on for 20 minutes at the start of every episode to make themselves look important.

Vince McMahon was always an A+ villain - it’s gotta be the head authority figure to work


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

If those facial expressions of his are anything to go by, he should never do it again.


----------



## 304418 (Jul 2, 2014)

It should not have happened. But what do you expect from a company that has three 2 hour shows now (Dynamite, Dark, Elevation)? And thinks its audience is going to watch everything they air.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

I don’t like Tony Khan, but this thread is an excessive display of hatred.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *It makes him a LIAR, period. You're so desperate to make every excuse for this company's stupidity and deceit.
> 
> 
> KD got clowned relentlessly for joining the Warriors after he mocked LeBron for teaming up with Wade and Bosh in Miami 11 years ago. NBA fans don't let it slide either.*


Yeah, I remember he got clowned that year in 2016 for joining a team that beat him when he had the 3-1 lead. That is for another time. We both along a few other NBA fans on here had a huge discussion about it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Prosper said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371666174010916871
> You guys happy now?


Hahahaha! Wrestling isn’t real. He booked himself into that position.

I seem to remember a lot of people swearing that it would never happen, and Tony Khan is too competent and doesn’t have an ego big enough for him to do that. With such confidence. Now those people are putting the caveat “regular” onto it. No. Just no. You said he wouldn’t be a character. Now he’s a character. This is _just like_ Dixie Carter.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> He types like dis because that's what Russo sounds like. Russo has a funny accent compared to most North Americans. I don't know if you know this being Australian yourself, that the purposeful misspellings are meant to sound like Russo's accent, not to sound like a degenerate who can't spell. Honestly it's more funny like that because I can read it in Russos voice and accent when it's typed like that lol.


I know man. But we got tessa mark lad for the barely readable posts. I think I can unban him but it would have to be by popular vote. Troll gimmicks wear on people pretty thin sometimes


----------



## House of Mystery (Apr 6, 2016)

Because of course he did. He's just another money mark, like Dixie Carter. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Impermanence (Feb 25, 2021)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> Why you keep banning this guy? He's way more funny than the other trolls the mods let pollute this forum for months on end.


He's actually a fun read unlike 99% of this forum consisting of people endlessly bitchin, moanin, whinin, complain and bombarding the place with their opinions. 

Shame that entertaining people get banned for no reason, as if that's gonna make these threads any more readable or organized or coherent.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe (Dec 25, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> I know man. But we got tessa mark lad for the barely readable posts. I think I can unban him but it would have to be by popular vote. Troll gimmicks wear on people pretty thin sometimes


I'd say bring him back, he's harmless and funny




Impermanence said:


> He's actually a fun read unlike 99% of this forum consisting of people endlessly bitchin, moanin, whinin, complain and bombarding the place with their opinions.
> 
> Shame that entertaining people get banned for no reason, as if that's gonna make these threads any more readable or organized or coherent.


Yea there is a ton of people I'd ban before him if I was in charge that's for sure


----------



## Impermanence (Feb 25, 2021)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> He types like dis because that's what Russo sounds like. Russo has a funny accent compared to most North Americans. I don't know if you know this being Australian yourself, that the purposeful misspellings are meant to sound like Russo's accent, not to sound like a degenerate who can't spell. Honestly it's more funny like that because I can read it in Russos voice and accent when it's typed like that lol.


Lol I read it in Russos voice and accent as well and it just made me want to go check on any Russo clips or shoots on YouTube, just to listen to him tawk(see what I did thairr?)


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> I'd say bring him back, he's harmless and funny
> 
> 
> 
> Yea there is a ton of people I'd ban before him if I was in charge that's for sure


Fair enough. I've lifted the ban for the moment. He could be comedic for a little while


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't want to get into a forum war so I won't mention any names but I kind of feel like Tony Khan could gun down a family of ducks in the ring on Dynamite and you'd have people on here excusing the behaviour.

He said he wouldn't ever appear as an on screen or on stage character and he has. Twice. Accept it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RomeoBlues said:


> I don't want to get into a forum war so I won't mention any names but I kind of feel like Tony Khan could gun down a family of ducks in the ring on Dynamite and you'd have people on here excusing the behaviour.
> 
> He said he wouldn't ever appear as an on screen or on stage character and he has. Twice. Accept it.


I think people have pitched their flags and now it’s just too embarrassing to admit that Tony Khan might have just been lying through his teeth.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

liar or not, this was just embarrasing.


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

fabi1982 said:


> liar or not, this was just embarrasing.


Yes. Forgot to mention that the promo was utterly awful. I've seen better acting in community theatre groups...


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He’s not doing this because he’s a great performer. Someone has either encouraged him or it’s his ego talking. That simple.


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

His mic skills are atrocious


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RomeoBlues said:


> I don't want to get into a forum war so I won't mention any names but I kind of feel like Tony Khan could gun down a family of ducks in the ring on Dynamite and you'd have people on here excusing the behaviour.
> 
> He said he wouldn't ever appear as an on screen or on stage character and he has. Twice. Accept it.


*Thank you.*


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

MoxAsylum said:


> His mic skills are atrocious


He sounded like a nervous child. He should never do this again.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Geert Wilders said:


> I don’t like Tony Khan, but this thread is an excessive display of hatred.


A pinned "I hate Tony Khan" thread would work better, just like the one with Jim Cornette taking crap on AEW. 
At least people will know from the beginning what’s there and will know to stay away and out of trouble. This thread is clearly for baiting and since TK is such an idiot and doing so many stupid things, I think he deserves his own thread.


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh the drama.

He sucks, that's the problem.

Him lying is a bigger problem when he's hyping up matches or new signings.

But no, I'm not interested in watching him as a TV character.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> A pinned "I hate Tony Khan" thread would work better, just like the one with Jim Cornette taking crap on AEW.
> At least people will know from the beginning what’s there and will know to stay away and out of trouble. This thread is clearly for baiting and since TK is such an idiot and doing so many stupid things, I think he deserves his own thread.


The thread isn’t for baiting. It’s just truth. TK said he wasn’t interested in being a character. Fans assured us it wouldn’t happen because AEW is “better” than that. Now it’s happening and people have noticed, apparently, hence Tony doing the apologetics.

Who doesn’t know what this thread is about? It’s about another broken promise from the President of AEW. Why would anyone be surprised? And you even admit he’s doing stupid things, so I don’t really see what your objection is.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

he's training for his debut in Dynamite
as i said before Geeky khan is only in it because he wants to be the next Vince McMahon, minus the charisma
he's following Vince McMahon's stupidity guide to the letter
and breaking promises is a normal thing in AEW, they're doing it since Day 1
remember the "sports based presentation" ?
what's funny is the fanboys desperately trying to justify every fuckup and every broken promise


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> The thread isn’t for baiting. It’s just truth. TK said he wasn’t interested in being a character. Fans assured us it wouldn’t happen because AEW is “better” than that. Now it’s happening and people have noticed, apparently, hence Tony doing the apologetics.
> 
> Who doesn’t know what this thread is about? It’s about another broken promise from the President of AEW. Why would anyone be surprised? And you even admit he’s doing stupid things, so I don’t really see what your objection is.


It would benefit you most, whenever a bad thought about TK is coming through your mind, and it's happening very often, you can go straight to that thread so no information would be lost on the way. 
Anyway, thanks for the opinion, let see what other people say too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

The Wood said:


> The thread isn’t for baiting. It’s just truth. TK said he wasn’t interested in being a character. Fans assured us it wouldn’t happen because AEW is “better” than that. Now it’s happening and people have noticed, apparently, hence Tony doing the apologetics.
> 
> Who doesn’t know what this thread is about? It’s about another broken promise from the President of AEW. Why would anyone be surprised? And you even admit he’s doing stupid things, so I don’t really see what your objection is.


*Why do people act like we can't pull up their quotes from last year swearing up and down it would never happen and/or shouldn't happen? *


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I get people not wanting to be wrong, but don’t you think you should be annoyed with the promotion for doing that to you?


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

That was just cringeworthy inane rambling. Not a good look at all. I've seen smalltime promotions with audiences of 50 with more charismatic on air authorities.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I just watched the whole thing again. I’m in stitches.

For years people have pushed this conspiracy that Vince McMahon wants the WWE to be bad. Does Tony Khan want AEW to be laughed at? So many insanely hilarious segments.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

The Wood said:


> I just watched the whole thing again. I’m in stitches.
> 
> For years people have pushed this conspiracy that Vince McMahon wants the WWE to be bad. Does Tony Khan want AEW to be laughed at? So many insanely hilarious segments.


He sounded more nervous than Brodie Lee’s son. I did not think that was possible.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The delivery is just amazing. It’s like he’s working up to going into promo mode, but then it sounds like he’s about to cry. Then his delivery of “You shouldn’t have said it then” or whatever at the end, as he turns and dramatically pours off. Just amazing. This is my Maki Itoh “This is so bad it’s good” moment.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

So we're just outright ignoring that he never said he'd never be on TV, right? You guys really need to actually pick on the accurate things instead of making up wildish claims, especially when there's hilariously bad promo work right in front of you to mock.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> They should team him up with negative 1 as a double act of authority figures, would be worth it for the reaction here lol


Shit, when I made this comment I hadn't realised negative 1 got a brief appearance too 😂

In all fairness the TK promo was bad. Luckily I don't watch Dark


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

He didn’t say he’d never be on tv.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA

"Break another promise"

"That fool"

Don't you think your obsession with the guy is quite pathetic? A random thread of fake outrage with zero substance actually staying up this long really shows that this section needs more moderation. Bad faith posting, toxicity, trolling, baiting, etc. have really reached appalling levels. When "totally not blind AEW haters" grasp at straws like this, I just pity them, for their time has so little value that they spend it to troll a wrestling forum.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

I can't wait for the rise and fall of AEW 1 disc Dvd.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Here is the issue..... consistency.

I remember the wrestling fan community getting an attitude because Diddy was on the show. Never mind that this dude had broken music record deals. I remember the wrestling fan community who were mad just last year that Gronk came in and won a gimmick title because "he didn't earn the spot"

I remember fans having fits because Ronda Rousey "didn't work as hard" as Becky Lynch at her craft.

I remember the wrestling fan community getting upset because Dixie Carter was even on TV, even though she was playing a pretty decent heel.

This dude bought a promotion, and that is his right and he should be applauded for taking the chance. However, the real problem is that he is going into an area that he shows he is not ready for and isn't even taking the 6 months to get prepared for.

The Mr. McMahon character came about after Vince was on TV after 13 years. Hell Dixie Carter wasn's on TV for 9 years.

This dude took 18 months. All it shows is he is an oblivious money mark who is buying into his own hype.

I dont know if it makes him a "liar" but it definitely aint a good look


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

If history has proven anything it's that the only way this can end is him being put through a table...


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> Did Tony ever formally present himself on Dynamite as the owner? He may have..i dont remember. Either way, he should stay off TV.


young bucks attacked a ref and walked backstage and handed him money while he was sitting at aew's gorilla poistion


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

the_flock said:


> I can't wait for the rise and fall of AEW 1 disc Dvd.


It is 2021. We will get YouTubers, such as Top10Wrestling, making these on their behalf.


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Jabroni Khan has obviously been to the young Bucks school of acting. That was awful.

This, and his impact videos, is all practice for his big dynamite debut.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hitman1987 said:


> Jabroni Khan has obviously been to the young Bucks school of acting. That was awful.
> 
> This, and his impact videos, is all practice for his big dynamite debut.


In those Impact videos he looks kind of goofy funny to me. If last night he acted like that, I think it could have been a decent segment. He wasn't "in character".


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Watching that video, AEW would probably be best served by just never giving him a microphone ever again. Terrible delivery and all the commanding authoritative presence of a toddler on the verge of a tantrum.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> dont know if it makes him a "liar" but it definitely aint a good look


Him being referred to as the GM does. When Vince leaned into being the owner on-screen he still had commissioners and GMs 


BTW if Khan is really going the Vince route he should watch some of Vince's stuff to try to get better at least


----------



## ByOrderOfThePB (Jul 31, 2019)

Why not? He/s been running it like a mark as of late, he might as well show up on tv. I just can't wait to see what brilliant Japanese concept from over 30 years ago is he gonna introduce now? 

Truly following in Dixie's footsteps


----------



## Swan-San (May 25, 2019)

looooooooooooool for entertainments sake I hope he decides to be a presence on dynamite


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

My issue was his delivery, not the fact that he chose to be on the show. Are we supposed to just ignore the fact that we're all aware he owns the company? We also know that he books the matches every week because he tweets about it. So him coming out and booking a match for Dynamite isn't some crazy power move.

I am fine with Khan being a role as long as he never wrestles, just books matches (regal style) or really works on his promo delivery.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Outlaw91 said:


> A pinned "I hate Tony Khan" thread would work better, just like the one with Jim Cornette taking crap on AEW.
> At least people will know from the beginning what’s there and will know to stay away and out of trouble. This thread is clearly for baiting and since TK is such an idiot and doing so many stupid things, I think he deserves his own thread.


A pinned thread based on a one sided premise is the complete opposite of why people should pin threads. If the forum was 80-90% in agreement that they hate Tony Khan, then sure, but it is much closer to 60/40 at best. And this forum is much more negative on AEW then most.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> and @rbl85 trying to explain how "actually he never said that" lol
> View attachment 98703


*This comes not even a week after some fanboys tried to convince us that Elevation is a legitimate second show because Dynamite storylines would be continued there (which is exactly what's happening) but now that Tony Khan got caught lying (again) it's back to being a youtube show that doesn't matter. Hilarious.*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

RomeoBlues said:


> I *don't want to get into a forum war so I won't mention any names but I kind of feel like Tony Khan could gun down a family of ducks in the ring on Dynamite and you'd have people on here excusing the behaviour.*
> 
> He said he wouldn't ever appear as an on screen or on stage character and he has. Twice. Accept it.


While this is true for some, the opposite is also true. Tony Khan could end Coronavirus and some people would say that he didn't do a good job putting over the virus and that he is just a money mark for humanity.


----------



## imscotthALLIN (Feb 18, 2015)

Tony, you’re rich, it’s time to take some acting lessons. First, he has no charisma at all. It’s actually in the negative. Negative charisma. That plus no acting chops at all equals _can’t miss tv_.


----------



## kyledriver (May 22, 2020)

He's got no charisma and shouldn't be on TV

Sent from my POCOPHONE F1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Are grown men (debatable) really crying over a so called 'broken promise'? Tony Khan can do what the fuck he wants, when he wants.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

The thread just needs to be closed 

_I have thought about it and I'm not going to do it. We have some of the greatest on-air performers in the world and look, I am who I am in the promotion. I am the president and the CEO and the founder of this company but it's not going to be me all over TV and I'm not going to be doing a lot of interviews or backstage segments on television,"_ Khan told WSVN-TV's Chris Van Vliet in a new interview.

at no point there does he say he will never appear on tv. He just says he won’t be doing it a lot.

So how about the aew haters just shut the fuck up.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Danielallen1410 said:


> The thread just needs to be closed
> 
> _I have thought about it and I'm not going to do it. We have some of the greatest on-air performers in the world and look, I am who I am in the promotion. I am the president and the CEO and the founder of this company but it's not going to be me all over TV and I'm not going to be doing a lot of interviews or backstage segments on television,"_ Khan told WSVN-TV's Chris Van Vliet in a new interview.
> 
> ...


*And when he appears on Dynamite in a constant power struggle with Kenny Omega, I will be right back here to laugh at you trying to reach for excuses as to why he didn't lie.*


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

Some of you really sound like drama queens. Broken promises? Stop acting like Tony Khan stole your trust fund and blew it at the craps table.


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

Prosper said:


> I'm not desperate at all, you can think what you want about him, doesn't affect my entertainment. You're throwing around words like "deceit" like it's some crazy issue. You're so hyperbolic. It's his company let him be a character if he wants. People on here act like the sky is falling over the smallest things.


that's what everyone said about Total Nonstop Action, seriously dude, you should all get out while the getting's still good


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256753714200817665


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Chris22 said:


> Are grown men (debatable) really crying over a so called 'broken promise'? Tony Khan can do what the fuck he wants, when he wants.


Nope. Grown men are laughing at it, because it was entirely predictable. And sure, he can try that. We’ll see how far it gets him. Lying to the fans is never a good idea. 



Danielallen1410 said:


> The thread just needs to be closed
> 
> _I have thought about it and I'm not going to do it. We have some of the greatest on-air performers in the world and look, I am who I am in the promotion. I am the president and the CEO and the founder of this company but it's not going to be me all over TV and I'm not going to be doing a lot of interviews or backstage segments on television,"_ Khan told WSVN-TV's Chris Van Vliet in a new interview.
> 
> ...


He’s also now the on-air GM. He does do a lot of backstage segments. He does post-show interviews/apologies all the time. It’s creeping closer and closer to it being him on Dynamite running around every week, like so many people predicted and got told “No. Tony Khan isn’t that guy.” Just like we got told that AEW wouldn’t have a shitty authority figure like WWE because they aren’t like that shitty WWE with its bad tropes and hack premises.”

GM Tony Khan, ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

I think everyone knew this was going to happen at some point.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

validreasoning said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1256753714200817665


What Cody meant is that there wouldn’t be an authority figure that people respected. They wouldn’t actually have authority, and...oh, I give up.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Remember when Cody smugly proclaimed that he thinks you’re going to see the referees get more proactive at their jobs after the first Dynamite and people were like “wtf?” after there were no rules.

Hope the healthcare is worth it, Cody.

The shoot interviews are going to be really entertaining, I’ll say that.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Greatsthegreats said:


> that's what everyone said about Total Nonstop Action, seriously dude, you should all get out while the getting's still good


So stop watching but spend time commenting on it online, presumably?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pentagon Senior said:


> So stop watching but spend time commenting on it online, presumably?


Haha, people ALWAYS go here. You do realise that the more people that stop watching because they’ve had enough of the awful creative is a bad thing for AEW, right?

Most people won’t take the time to still comment here and give their thoughts and feedback. Most people are just going to piss off and never spend another cent on AEW.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Outlaw91 said:


> A pinned "I hate Tony Khan" thread would work better, just like the one with Jim Cornette taking crap on AEW.
> At least people will know from the beginning what’s there and will know to stay away and out of trouble. This thread is clearly for baiting and since TK is such an idiot and doing so many stupid things, I think he deserves his own thread.






Lorromire said:


> So we're just outright ignoring that he never said he'd never be on TV, right? You guys really need to actually pick on the accurate things instead of making up wildish claims, especially when there's hilariously bad promo work right in front of you to mock.






Punkhead said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> "Break another promise"
> 
> ...






Danielallen1410 said:


> The thread just needs to be closed
> 
> _I have thought about it and I'm not going to do it. We have some of the greatest on-air performers in the world and look, I am who I am in the promotion. I am the president and the CEO and the founder of this company but it's not going to be me all over TV and I'm not going to be doing a lot of interviews or backstage segments on television,"_ Khan told WSVN-TV's Chris Van Vliet in a new interview.
> 
> ...






Strike Force said:


> Some of you really sound like drama queens. Broken promises? Stop acting like Tony Khan stole your trust fund and blew it at the craps table.



Yo what's up with the blatant bull shitting of what he said and the supreme hate of Tony getting negative criticism. Man said he wouldn't be a character, Cody said there wouldn't be a GM. He's clearly trending towards full character especially considering all the time he's had on Impact


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Haha, people ALWAYS go here. You do realise that the more people that stop watching because they’ve had enough of the awful creative is a bad thing for AEW, right?
> 
> Most people won’t take the time to still comment here and give their thoughts and feedback. Most people are just going to piss off and never spend another cent on AEW.


Firstly, you've totally missed the point here. The poster I responded to was the one advising people stop watching 😅 you even 'liked' his post, man. 

Secondly, beyond AEW going out of business I don't care how many people watch. I'm not a shareholder 🙄 

Thirdly, you're still here months/years later, still watch segments, still think about AEW and Tony Kahn on a daily business. Seems there's something addictive about this product wouldn't you say? 

For me it's simple. If I like the show I'll watch, if I don't I'll stop and move on with my life.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> Yo what's up with the blatant bull shitting of what he said and the supreme hate of Tony getting negative criticism. Man said he wouldn't be a character, Cody said there wouldn't be a GM. He's clearly trending towards full character especially considering all the time he's had on Impact


I'm not disputing whether he "broke his promise," because I don't care. It's objectively hilarious that people are expecting honesty and consistency from a _*wrestling promoter*_. That's funny.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> I'm not disputing whether he "broke his promise," because I don't care. It's objectively hilarious that people are expecting honesty and consistency from a _*wrestling promoter*_. That's funny.


I agree promoters lie and it's just what it is. But people are going to talk about it. Just like WWE fans bring up the "we will listen to the fans, you guys are the new GM figures". Or UFC fans bring up Dana White's never ending stream of lies.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> I agree promoters lie and it's just what it is. But people are going to talk about it. Just like WWE fans bring up the "we will listen to the fans, you guys are the new GM figures". Or UFC fans bring up Dana White's never ending stream of lies.


Again, _obviously_ people will discuss it. The point is that it's funny how people are getting actively offended by a change of direction by Khan and/or AEW. Simply put, if you're as worked up as some of the people in this thread, you really _really_ need a hobby and/or change of employment.

To me, the biggest argument against Khan as an on-screen figure isn't what he or AEW promised, but the fact that he appears to be an absolutely _*dreadful*_ performer. Not everyone is Vince McMahon, and Khan either needs to learn how to act or stay off-camera.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RapShepard said:


> Yo what's up with the blatant bull shitting of what he said and the supreme hate of Tony getting negative criticism. Man said he wouldn't be a character, Cody said there wouldn't be a GM. He's clearly trending towards full character especially considering all the time he's had on Impact


Stop crying about it! Just stop crying, I beg of you! Butthurt haters. You shoyld



Pentagon Senior said:


> Firstly, you've totally missed the point here. The poster I responded to was the one advising people stop watching 😅 you even 'liked' his post, man.
> 
> Secondly, beyond AEW going out of business I don't care how many people watch. I'm not a shareholder 🙄
> 
> ...


I’m not paying attention to who you are responding to, I’m paying attention to what you’re saying. Telling people to stop watching is a terrible idea if you want this product to remain on television, lol.

Oh man, the other great line: I just wouldn’t talk about it if I didn’t like it. Cool! Don’t talk about it when you don’t like it then?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Strike Force said:


> Again, _obviously_ people will discuss it. The point is that it's funny how people are getting actively offended by a change of direction by Khan and/or AEW. Simply put, if you're as worked up as some of the people in this thread, you really _really_ need a hobby and/or change of employment.
> 
> To me, the biggest argument against Khan as an on-screen figure isn't what he or AEW promised, but the fact that he appears to be an absolutely _*dreadful*_ performer. Not everyone is Vince McMahon, and Khan either needs to learn how to act or stay off-camera.


No one is offended except the people who said it would never happen, honestly. Most people seem more bemused.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> Again, _obviously_ people will discuss it. The point is that it's funny how people are getting actively offended by a change of direction by Khan and/or AEW. Simply put, if you're as worked up as some of the people in this thread, you really _really_ need a hobby and/or change of employment.
> 
> To me, the biggest argument against Khan as an on-screen figure isn't what he or AEW promised, but the fact that he appears to be an absolutely _*dreadful*_ performer. Not everyone is Vince McMahon, and Khan either needs to learn how to act or stay off-camera.


Context around the situation is important. While obviously that wasn't good (I think his awkwardness works in the Impact ones) it's the combo of just bad moments recently. The passive aggressive explanation of the botched explosion, the over hyped Christian debut, and this are just a lot in a span of 2 weeks.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

The Wood said:


> No one is offended except the people who said it would never happen, honestly. Most people seem more bemused.


That's fair. Offended might not have been the right word - I guess I'm surprised people even care...which leads to...



RapShepard said:


> Context around the situation is important. While obviously that wasn't good (I think his awkwardness works in the Impact ones) it's the combo of just bad moments recently. The passive aggressive explanation of the botched explosion, the over hyped Christian debut, and this are just a lot in a span of 2 weeks.


Good point. In isolation it doesn't matter, but compounded by all the other recent AEW missteps, I can see how some people are getting frustrated by Khan in particular and the company in general.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> So, in kayfabe (since Tony posted that in kayfabe) he is more worried about something happening on a taped YouTube show that can easily be edited vs a live episode on broadcast TV? They never think these things through long term. It is all ADHD.


It was just an angle they wanted to do on Elevation to follow up on the fact that he said the show would have more than what DARK has as far as interviews, segments, and mini storyline implications.



RapShepard said:


> [emoji2367] [emoji23] the guy is so thin skinned just do it lol, don't send folk out to soft apologize for you wanting to be apart of things lol


He should do whatever the hell he wants to do. As you said earlier, its his business venture and his family dropped millions on the promotion, if he wants to be a character then more power to him. He doesn't owe any of us shit. As long as Dynamite continues to be of the same quality that it has been then I don't care. I should be the one thanking him for providing us with a different promotion to watch and one that is worthy of discussion. 



RomeoBlues said:


> I don't want to get into a forum war so I won't mention any names but I kind of feel like Tony Khan could gun down a family of ducks in the ring on Dynamite and you'd have people on here excusing the behaviour.
> 
> He said he wouldn't ever appear as an on screen or on stage character and he has. Twice. Accept it.


I did accept it. I accepted that he would be an on-screen character when AEW first launched and never had a problem with it. There's no war.



Chris22 said:


> Are grown men (debatable) really crying over a so called 'broken promise'? Tony Khan can do what the fuck he wants, when he wants.


Exactly.



Greatsthegreats said:


> that's what everyone said about Total Nonstop Action, seriously dude, you should all get out while the getting's still good


Get out of what?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

What in the hell happened here...?


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> What in the hell happened here...?


Just another day in the life of the AEW section, people freaking out over nothing.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I’m not paying attention to who you are responding to, I’m paying attention to what you’re saying. Telling people to stop watching is a terrible idea if you want this product to remain on television, lol.
> 
> Oh man, the other great line: I just wouldn’t talk about it if I didn’t like it. Cool! Don’t talk about it when you don’t like it then?


Jeez, sometimes it's best to take a deep breath and realise you're going way off target, rather than doubling down.

It wasn't me that suggested to stop watching - it was this guy, who's post you 'liked' ironically...



Greatsthegreats said:


> that's what everyone said about Total Nonstop Action, seriously dude, you should all get out while the getting's still good


So I asked for clarification, should I stop watching but keep commenting like he (and a few others I know) does...?



Pentagon Senior said:


> So stop watching but spend time commenting on it online, presumably?


Then you imply I shouldn't tell people to stop watching - which I didn't - despite having just 'liked' the comment of the guy who was telling people to stop watching...

By the way, how many times have you thought about Tony Kahn so far today? You seem to have a lot on your mind.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Good God man... have we really got nothing else to "complain" about?! Never, have I seen so many haters of ANYTHING in this world (other than Hitler and Trump), get so fucking bonkers over a wrestling promotion. Who gives a fuck if he's on TV? Who fucking cares if he's "lied again"? All of you screaming and whining, *IS THIS* now the final straw for you guys? I ask because just a week and a half ago, you were all claiming you "were done with this fucking company" (again) because a planned "stunt" didn't work when it should have?!

STOP WATCHING THE FUCKING SHOW!!! JESUS CHRIST, I CAN'T BELIEVE I HAVE TO SAY THIS EVERY FUCKING WEEK!!! You all claim, say, retort and do everything and anything you can to knock this company at every turn. What the fuck is wrong with some of you? Seriously?! If you're under 35 years old and you are one of these types of "fans" complaining all the fucking time, then I renounce my diagnosis of having mental health issues and ask that you seek out some help for your own. I must be a fucking "genius with issues" because I don't understand at all, how some of you react, view and hyperactively go nuts, when I read this type of bullshit.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

This thread makes it clear that nobody can be down the middle. 

Crying about broken promises, like when your father didn’t come home after going out for some milk. 
To those defending Tony Khan stuttering and making brown marks in his underwear when on stage. 

It is OK for there to be an authority figure. However, not someone who is unable to be that.

Thread was made to bait the marks. However, the baiters have also made themselves look bad.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Strike Force said:


> Good point. In isolation it doesn't matter, but compounded by all the other recent AEW missteps, I can see how some people are getting frustrated by Khan in particular and the company in general.


Yeah just a bad string of things for him. He'll recover though I'd think. 



Prosper said:


> It
> 
> 
> 
> *He should do whatever the hell he wants to do.* As you said earlier, its his business venture and his family dropped millions on the promotion, if he wants to be a character then more power to him. *He doesn't owe any of us shit.* As long as Dynamite continues to be of the same quality that it has been then I don't care.* I should be the one thanking him for providing us with a different promotion to watch and one that is worthy of discussion. *


The bolded are wild statements man lol. We definitely agree on he clearly was going to become a character one day as like us he's actually a wrestling fan. If you take a step back you can see how folk would be annoyed him and Cody went out of their way to say "I won't be an on screen character" and "authority figures are played out" just to go back on it. It's been clear with the Impact stuff (which is better than his Elevation appearance) that he's gearing up to be a character.

Like I said above he's had a rough 2 weeks. He over hyped Christian debut to the point it was doomed to fail. He was passive aggressive with the "what did you want" when explaining the botched explosion. Now he's back on AEW shows and folk are annoyed with him. You might give him a pass for all 3, but surely you can understand why some won't.


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

The Wood said:


> Nope. Grown men are laughing at it, because it was entirely predictable. And sure, he can try that. We’ll see how far it gets him. Lying to the fans is never a good idea.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When he’s on screen all the time, then come back.

Until then shut the fuck up and stop speculating over something that hasn’t happened. 

Cheers.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

If he can be entertaining, I couldn't give less of a fuck than I do now which is 0 fucks given.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Garty is All Elite said:


> Good God man... have we really got nothing else to "complain" about?! Never, have I seen so many haters of ANYTHING in this world (other than Hitler and Trump), get so fucking bonkers over a wrestling promotion. Who gives a fuck if he's on TV? Who fucking cares if he's "lied again"? All of you screaming and whining, *IS THIS* now the final straw for you guys? I ask because just a week and a half ago, you were all claiming you "were done with this fucking company" (again) because a planned "stunt" didn't work when it should have?!
> 
> STOP WATCHING THE FUCKING SHOW!!! JESUS CHRIST, I CAN'T BELIEVE I HAVE TO SAY THIS EVERY FUCKING WEEK!!! You all claim, say, retort and dlo everything and anything you can to knock this company at every turn. What the fuck is wrong with some of you? Seriously?! If you're under 35 years old and you are one of these types of "fans" complaining all the fucking time, then I renounce my diagnosis of having mental health issues and ask that you seek out some help for your own. I must be a fucking "genius with issues" because I don't understand at all, how some of you react, view and hyperactively go nuts, when I read this type of bullshit.


You need to learn to handle criticism


Danielallen1410 said:


> When he’s on screen all the time, then come back.
> 
> Until then shut the fuck up and stop speculating over something that hasn’t happened.
> 
> Cheers.


He's been on Impact pretty much weekly since Kenny won the belt so there's that, if you think he's not practicing for a Dynamite run you're fooling


----------



## Charzhino (Nov 20, 2007)

midgetlover69 said:


> Dixie khan for sure
> 
> Just watched the segment and its so bad too lmao. He sounds like hes about to cry


I avoided the thread to watch the clip without spoilers and that's the first thing I thought. He looks as if hes about to burst out crying full tears


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Like I said above he's had a rough 2 weeks. He over hyped Christian debut to the point it was doomed to fail. He was passive aggressive with the "what did you want" when explaining the botched explosion. Now he's back on AEW shows and folk are annoyed with him. You might give him a pass for all 3, but surely you can understand why some won't.


This is fair. The Christian one irks me the most as it was such a home run that didn't need that level of hype - they only stood to gain a few hundred thousand max from overhyping but have lost more in faith going forwards, I would imagine. It would have been a really good surprise had they just got Big Show to say something generic like 'more shocks on Sunday'. 

The other two things don't bother me so much, personally. Especially with the appearance being on Dark. 

But whilst you make a good point about understanding why people would be annoyed with it - I would also argue that when the heavy criticism comes from people who keep telling us they don't even watch the show and hate it regardless of what happens each week - it's a lot less meaningful lol.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This comes not even a week after some fanboys tried to convince us that Elevation is a legitimate second show because Dynamite storylines would be continued there (which is exactly what's happening) but now that Tony Khan got caught lying (again) it's back to being a youtube show that doesn't matter. Hilarious.*


Still waiting on that 2nd TNT show Khan & Cody said was happening by the end of 2020. But more likely this is what it is and TNT had no interest in giving them another 2 hour slot after they shitcanned the guy that brought them to TNT.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> You need to learn to handle criticism


Rap, I can handle criticism, but this petty "offense" is grade-school, school-yard stuff. Na na na na boo boo while pointing fingers look, look teacher, look what he said.

Constructive criticism has to be both sides of an argument, while over-exaggerated, hyperbole and pre-disposed biased opinions only have one side of an argument. That is my point. It is completely hypocritical to say "I hate this company and everything it does", yet are here, week after week (soon year after year), complaining about something you completely hate.

hate=dislike, dislike=not interested, not interested=unimportant, unimportant=no care, no care=moved-on, moved-on=letting-go, letting-go=finished, finished=over

Is that clear enough for everyone? Only because it can't be said any more simple than that.


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

That promo he cut was fucking horrible. Combine that with those bug eyes of his and I was laughing my ass off.

Anyways, some of you guys are way too dramatic. We all knew it would happen eventually.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Garty is All Elite said:


> Good God man... have we really got nothing else to "complain" about?! Never, have I seen so many haters of ANYTHING in this world (other than Hitler and Trump), get so fucking bonkers over a wrestling promotion. Who gives a fuck if he's on TV? Who fucking cares if he's "lied again"? All of you screaming and whining, *IS THIS* now the final straw for you guys? I ask because just a week and a half ago, you were all claiming you "were done with this fucking company" (again) because a planned "stunt" didn't work when it should have?!
> 
> STOP WATCHING THE FUCKING SHOW!!! JESUS CHRIST, I CAN'T BELIEVE I HAVE TO SAY THIS EVERY FUCKING WEEK!!! You all claim, say, retort and do everything and anything you can to knock this company at every turn. What the fuck is wrong with some of you? Seriously?! If you're under 35 years old and you are one of these types of "fans" complaining all the fucking time, then I renounce my diagnosis of having mental health issues and ask that you seek out some help for your own. I must be a fucking "genius with issues" because I don't understand at all, how some of you react, view and hyperactively go nuts, when I read this type of bullshit.


Garty is broken, ladies and gentlemen. Tony Khan broke Garty. 



Danielallen1410 said:


> When he’s on screen all the time, then come back.
> 
> Until then shut the fuck up and stop speculating over something that hasn’t happened.
> 
> Cheers.


Defensive much? Were you one of the people who said it wouldn’t get to this point? TK has been on TV for weeks and weeks and weeks. He is now the GM of AEW. They’re apologising for it already (Tony Shiavone). They’ll likely pull the plug until they can work out a way to bring him back.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Pentagon Senior said:


> This is fair. The Christian one irks me the most as it was such a home run that didn't need that level of hype - they only stood to gain a few hundred thousand max from overhyping but have lost more in faith going forwards, I would imagine. It would have been a really good surprise had they just got Big Show to say something generic like 'more shocks on Sunday'.
> 
> The other two things don't bother me so much, personally. Especially with the appearance being on Dark.
> 
> But whilst you make a good point about understanding why people would be annoyed with it - I would also argue that when the heavy criticism comes from people who keep telling us they don't even watch the show and hate it regardless of what happens each week - it's a lot less meaningful lol.


Hindsight I think just saying nothing and him appearing would've made the biggest impact. As the Death Match had already sold the PPV. Then you find out "oh shit they got a solid young guy from Impact that's cool". Then "holy shit they got Christian, I thought WWE had him". Now more people are happy. Not me lol, but most folk. 

Yeah I never got not watching and criticizing, folk do that with WWE and music and I just find it different. But I go with the assumption that those folk are just lying to make things sound worse. Like clips on YouTube and write ups aren't that damned detailed. 



Garty is All Elite said:


> Rap, I can handle criticism, but this petty "offense" is grade-school, school-yard stuff. Na na na na boo boo while pointing fingers look, look teacher, look what he said.
> 
> Constructive criticism has to be both sides of an argument, while over-exaggerated, hyperbole and pre-disposed biased opinions only have one side of an argument. That is my point. It is completely hypocritical to say "I hate this company and everything it does", yet are here, week after week (soon year after year), complaining about something you completely hate.
> 
> ...


You really can't handle criticism though. Yes. Folk saying they're done weekly is laughable, I'm with you there. But as far as I know the thread started @BOSS of Bel-Air doesn't fall into that category. I mean he made multiple threads gushing over Maki Itoh and her inclusion in AEW. 

Theres nothing wrong with combating criticism, I do it all the time. But you also have to have your own actual argument. Saying "so what he lied" isn't an actual argument against the annoyance folk have with him becoming a character. You just went on a tangent that's what you did. You could've said 

"Hey Tony is one of the few with more power than Kenny so he had to show up. Kenny has been running afoul of the company for months and the explosion foolery and now fucking over Matt Sydal was Tony's last straw. Those. Are solid arguments for why it's fine he went back on his word. "so what he lied, stop watching the show" is bleh


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Wood said:


> Garty is broken, ladies and gentlemen. Tony Khan broke Garty.


Yeah Woody, I'm broken over a fake sport, a storyline of a fake on-air personality, a faux outrage of the smallest of issues and the constant shit-talk of "I hate this company", etc. etc.

It's fucks like you, who keep-on, keeping-on every single week. I'll use your, _"be careful what you wish for"_ "warning" and say that NOTHING you have ever said, described, or blew your top over, has resulted in ANY kind of consequential irrelevancy, downfall, or termination. EVER.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Hindsight I think just saying nothing and him appearing would've made the biggest impact. As the Death Match had already sold the PPV. Then you find out "oh shit they got a solid young guy from Impact that's cool". Then "holy shit they got Christian, I thought WWE had him". Now more people are happy. Not me lol, but most folk.
> 
> Yeah I never got not watching and criticizing, folk do that with WWE and music and I just find it different. But I go with the assumption that those folk are just lying to make things sound worse. Like clips on YouTube and write ups aren't that damned detailed.


Couldn't agree more x 2


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

We had millions of wrestling fans, many on here spend days burying WWE when a 6'3 250lb chiseled super athletic dude with family connections and Hollywood leading man looks won a match back in 2015

Hardcore wrestling fans are big into what they watch


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

RapShepard said:


> Hindsight I think just saying nothing and him appearing would've made the biggest impact. As the Death Match had already sold the PPV. Then you find out "oh shit they got a solid young guy from Impact that's cool". Then "holy shit they got Christian, I thought WWE had him". Now more people are happy. Not me lol, but most folk.
> 
> Yeah I never got not watching and criticizing, folk do that with WWE and music and I just find it different. But I go with the assumption that those folk are just lying to make things sound worse. Like clips on YouTube and write ups aren't that damned detailed.
> 
> ...


Again, I can handle the criticism and while I agree with you on what you've written here, the constant criticism week in and week out, has become so nauseous, self-gratifying and absurd (where it's now comical), that we've long passed that point of rationally speaking to anything critical, if all your going to do is bitch and moan about those same things over and over for a year and a half now. If that doesn't fit the category of echo-chamber, I don't know what does.


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

So Tony can give you best wrestling matches ever seen on american TV, he can bring indy talent to the spotlight they deserve, he can give japanese wrestling and joshi wrestlers a chance on TNT on prime time but he is a bad guy for wanting to be a character on HIS OWN SHOW? 

I agree with @Garty is All Elite , people are so petty, Khan has already done a titanic work to resurrect pro wrestling after Vince killed it with pure physique guys like Batista and Orton driving fans away. Unbelievable.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*@RapShepard You're on point as usual. There are plenty of things I praise in AEW, but it's easier for the unconditional supporters to dismiss my criticisms with "they complain about everything" than arguing the point, because they can't. Your explanation was the best in the thread because you're one of the more neutral posters on the site. If something deserves praise, you praise it, but if they put bullshit on the air, you call that out too.*


----------



## RainmakerV2 (Nov 8, 2017)

RomeoBlues said:


> I don't want to get into a forum war so I won't mention any names but I kind of feel like Tony Khan could gun down a family of ducks in the ring on Dynamite and you'd have people on here excusing the behaviour.
> 
> He said he wouldn't ever appear as an on screen or on stage character and he has. Twice. Accept it.


My analogy has always been that he could pull his pants down and take a dump in the ring and they would call it fine art. But yeah, that works too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RainmakerV2 said:


> My analogy has always been that he could pull his pants down and take a dump in the ring and they would call it fine art. But yeah, that works too.


*I can see the excuses now.

"He killed the ducks because he needed to feed his family and his wife doesn't like chicken."

"He took a shit in the ring because he couldn't make it to the bathroom in time."*


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

I'm too burnt out at this point to care about companies breaking promises, but what I do care about is that the segment just wasn't good. He had his eyes closed for like 95% of it and looked and sounded like he was gonna cry at any moment. If TK could come out convincingly and speak strongly, I wouldn't care, but it was a legit cringe segment IMO. 

Plus again they assume everyone watches knows who TK is (he's never actually been introduced on Dynamite). Though to be fair, anyone watching Dark is probably invested enough to look this shit up.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

YamchaRocks said:


> So Tony can give you best wrestling matches ever seen on american TV, he can bring indy talent to the spotlight they deserve, he can give japanese wrestling and joshi wrestlers a chance on TNT on prime time but he is a bad guy for wanting to be a character on HIS OWN SHOW?
> 
> I agree with @Garty is All Elite , people are so petty, Khan has already done a titanic work to resurrect pro wrestling after Vince killed it with pure physique guys like Batista and Orton driving fans away. Unbelievable.


He wont see this bro. You can dm him on twitter hes much more active there 😉


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> The bolded are wild statements man lol. We definitely agree on he clearly was going to become a character one day as like us he's actually a wrestling fan. If you take a step back you can see how folk would be annoyed him and Cody went out of their way to say "I won't be an on screen character" and "authority figures are played out" just to go back on it. It's been clear with the Impact stuff (which is better than his Elevation appearance) that he's gearing up to be a character.
> 
> Like I said above he's had a rough 2 weeks. He over hyped Christian debut to the point it was doomed to fail. He was passive aggressive with the "what did you want" when explaining the botched explosion. Now he's back on AEW shows and folk are annoyed with him. You might give him a pass for all 3, but surely you can understand why some won't.


Nah I get it, its just obvious from the state of this thread that I just think very differently in relation to the typical wrestling fan. I don't understand how people can be mad or annoyed about something that's free to watch every week. Storylines I get but something like this? Come on. There is a sense of entitlement from the average wrestling fan that I will never understand. When Vince and his family came out on RAW a couple years back and said that the "power was in the fans hands" when they hit that really bad ratings slump and that "things would change", then didn't follow up on it, people were in an outrage. I pointed and laughed and continued to watch what interested me about the WWE product at the time. Its a wrestling promotion and wrestling has always had its promoters change their mind about what they said they would or wouldn't do.

You're right it hasn't been a good couple weeks for Tony with the Christian announcement and the production botch. He certainly needs to stop overhyping things and I didn't give him a pass for the Christian announcement hype. I do think it was a solid signing but definitely not worth the hype he put behind it. As far as the production botch reasoning he should have just let the Moxley/Kingston and Omega/Kingston/Callis segments do the work for him as they were great in a kayfabe sense, so he didn't really need to come out after Revolution to say that it was supposed to go down that way, when it clearly wasn't. No real pass on that either. This though, he certainly gets a pass on. I'm not holding Tony Khan to a "promise", which it actually wasn't, about not being an on-air character and changing his mind about it later. It hasn't even been a full blown Authority angle yet and people are already up in arms.


----------



## LittleMissSisterBliss (Feb 25, 2021)

While I am not against the idea of owners appearing every now and then on dynamite,Impact or Raw and SD
It takes years to develop an on screen presence and rapport with the fans.
I feel that TK should focus on the business side and allow a GM to announce his decisions to the public on screen.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Khan should have Shiavone be his mouth piece. When a match needs to be announced, just have a segment where TS announces it or tells it to the talent backstage. That way Khan may still be the one making the matches, but he doesn't have to give a bad promo. Khan and Schiavone are already the paired up in the Impact commercials, so it would make sense. Also Schiavone is the kind of beloved person that a heel could tear down and get really heat off of it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Nah I get it, its just obvious from the state of this thread that I just think very differently in relation to the typical wrestling fan. I don't understand how people can be mad or annoyed about something that's free to watch every week. Storylines I get but something like this? Come on. There is a sense of entitlement from the average wrestling fan that I will never understand. When Vince and his family came out on RAW a couple years back and said that the "power was in the fans hands" when they hit that really bad ratings slump and that "things would change", then didn't follow up on it, people were in an outrage. I pointed and laughed and continued to watch what interested me about the WWE product at the time. Its a wrestling promotion and wrestling has always had its promoters change their mind about what they said they would or wouldn't do.
> 
> You're right it hasn't been a good couple weeks for Tony with the Christian announcement and the production botch. He certainly needs to stop overhyping things and I didn't give him a pass for the Christian announcement hype. I do think it was a solid signing but definitely not worth the hype he put behind it. As far as the production botch reasoning he should have just let the Moxley/Kingston and Omega/Kingston/Callis segments do the work for him as they were great in a kayfabe sense, so he didn't really need to come out after Revolution to say that it was supposed to go down that way, when it clearly wasn't. No real pass on that either. This though, he certainly gets a pass on. I'm not holding Tony Khan to a "promise", which it actually wasn't, about not being an on-air character and changing his mind about it later. It hasn't even been a full blown Authority angle yet and people are already up in arms.


Him and Cody both really just need to learn to not make many promises. A lot of blowback is just from them promising to be this or do that and not being able to deliver. I guess it's just being new promoters and being excited.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Garty is All Elite said:


> Yeah Woody, I'm broken over a fake sport, a storyline of a fake on-air personality, a faux outrage of the smallest of issues and the constant shit-talk of "I hate this company", etc. etc.
> 
> It's fucks like you, who keep-on, keeping-on every single week. I'll use your, _"be careful what you wish for"_ "warning" and say that NOTHING you have ever said, described, or blew your top over, has resulted in ANY kind of consequential irrelevancy, downfall, or termination. EVER.


It sounds like you are broken. Rap tried to help you. Stop with the hasty and incorrect generalisations and actually have an argument. The people pointing out that TK has made himself a performer on his TV show, and that he’s not a very good one, are correct. This could be complaint #1,452 and it doesn’t make it any less correct.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Well, atleast he is on the right show for promo-school.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

If that's any indication of how he'll perform his on-air character, then shit times up ahead.


He should probably get some acting classes first


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

"I only know that The Tony Khan, is totally out of CONTROOOOOOOL!!!"


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

It's no big deal really. The right idea but he isn't a good talker at all. I just thought while watching how bad it was compared to how Vince would have done it. And that's from an aew fan who hasn't watched wwe TV in about a year. I'm not against an owner being an authority figure but it needs to add some value. I suppose appearing on elevation has for the fans talking and watching.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Things can change, it's not like this is anything particularly important. The biggest issue with this is not that he appeared and announced a match, but that his public speaking skills are pretty poor.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

He made an appearance on their C show that’s on YouTube. Calm down, he’s fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Jokerface17 said:


> He made an appearance on their C show that’s on YouTube. Calm down, he’s fine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*No, it's not fine, because he involved himself in the company's biggest storyline that carries over into Dynamite. Funny how the fanboys hyped up "The C show" as substantive last week, but now all of a sudden it doesn't matter.*


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

The Wood said:


> It sounds like you are broken. Rap tried to help you. Stop with the hasty and incorrect generalisations and actually have an argument. The people pointing out that TK has made himself a performer on his TV show, and that he’s not a very good one, are correct. This could be complaint #1,452 and it doesn’t make it any less correct.


I didn't need a helping hand, or an out Woody. What is there to actually argue? I say that about a lot of the criticisms thrown AEW's way, specifically a match or talent. Those two are totally subjective based on ones own preferences and likes, but neither is right and neither is wrong. Whereas an outright catastrophic sin against humanity such as this "lie", about an on-air character, is about as far down the shithole you can go to dig up more of the same shit to throw around. This board has seen every disgusting ounce of that shit, corn included.

If you'd allow me to deviate from your post as the subject of my reply because at times you've made a point of me (and other users) "going off-topic" and "I didn't say that", so with that disclaimer...

I laugh at the "indie" jokes and put-downs some of you make toward the talent in AEW, when (to no one's surprise, other than weightlifters, strong-men, bodybuilders, other-sport athletes and in-house family members that WWE recruit with most being cut/let-go, or never making it to TV) about 90% of all talent (AEW and WWE) has come from, or through, the independent scene. So if you're going to use that paint brush to make claim that AEW is "all indie", take a good look at WWE's talent roster and get back to me when you've finished your artwork.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *No, it's not fine, because he involved himself in the company's biggest storyline that carries over into Dynamite. Funny how the fanboys hyped up "The C show" as substantive last week, but now all of a sudden it doesn't matter.*


LOL What do you expect to happen now? Khan, AEW or their fans to officially apologize to you for hurting your trust and feelings?

If they are that kind of trash you seem to think they are, you can always give up on them.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *No, it's not fine, because he involved himself in the company's biggest storyline that carries over into Dynamite. Funny how the fanboys hyped up "The C show" as substantive last week, but now all of a sudden it doesn't matter.*


You mean like "that side", who likes to revert back and forth between still calling NXT "a developmental brand" and an outright "WWE third brand", when it's convenient to do so? Got it.


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

Garty is All Elite said:


> Good God man... have we really got nothing else to "complain" about?! Never, have I seen so many haters of ANYTHING in this world (other than Hitler and Trump), get so fucking bonkers over a wrestling promotion. Who gives a fuck if he's on TV? Who fucking cares if he's "lied again"?


If you're an AEW fan you should care. Go to page 1 and replay that promo. Eyes darting around, clearly very nervous, coming off like a child that is forced to give a speech so he just rushes it as quickly as he can. We've all been there....when we were 9



YamchaRocks said:


> So Tony can give you best wrestling matches ever seen on american TV, he can bring indy talent to the spotlight they deserve, he can give japanese wrestling and joshi wrestlers a chance on TNT on prime time but he is a bad guy for wanting to be a character on HIS OWN SHOW?


He's booked some good matches and some good wrestlers but he has not given us some of the best wrestling matches ever seen on American TV LOL

I feel like people would have less issue with all of this if Tony was even just passable as an on stage character...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RomeoBlues said:


> He's booked some good matches and some good wrestlers but he has not given us some of the best wrestling matches ever seen on American TV LOL


Yes he has. What on American TV in 2019 - 2021 has been better than Omega/Fenix, Jungle Boy vs Dax, or the Parking Lot Brawl for example? On the women's side, what on American TV has been better than Serena Deeb/Riho or Thunder Rosa/Britt Baker? There hasn't been one halfway decent American women's match from WWE this year. Even if you don't think these aforementioned matches are on the level of your favorites from the last 3 years you can't deny that they are amongst the best we have seen in recent times and even before. The Parking Lot Brawl for example has been the best one ever done.


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

Prosper said:


> Yes he has. What on American TV in 2019 - 2021 has been better than Omega/Fenix, Jungle Boy vs Dax, or the Parking Lot Brawl for example? On the women's side, what on American TV has been better than Serena Deeb/Riho or Thunder Rosa/Britt Baker? There hasn't been one halfway decent American women's match from WWE this year. Even if you don't think these aforementioned matches are on the level of your favorites from the last 3 years you can't deny that they are amongst the best we have seen in recent times and even before. The Parking Lot Brawl for example has been the best one ever done.


"Ever" does not mean 2019-2021. His statement includes 1942-2021...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Garty is All Elite said:


> You mean like "that side", who likes to revert back and forth between still calling NXT "a developmental brand" and an outright "WWE third brand", when it's convenient to do so? Got it.


*That has nothing to do with me, nor this conversation. Try again when you have something besides horrible deflection.
*


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

RomeoBlues said:


> If you're an AEW fan you should care. Go to page 1 and replay that promo. Eyes darting around, clearly very nervous, coming off like a child that is forced to give a speech so he just rushes it as quickly as he can. We've all been there....when we were 9


As an AEW fan, I don't care. I've seen enough of his interviews, scrums, etc. to know that yes, he is, at times, a little too chatty because of his love for wrestling (just like you and I are), but you can take his "deer in the headlights" look as being scared of certain talent and not others, using "friends" in the locker-room to do the fighting for him.

In reality, TK is a bookworm/nerd of/for wrestling and by classification, an analytics, marketing and media Specialist and Executive, so if the shoe fits...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RomeoBlues said:


> "Ever" does not mean 2019-2021. His statement includes 1942-2021...


We can take it that far too. Unless you're just gonna throw Hogan, Flair, Rock, and Austin's star power at me as a reason why their matches were the best then I think the in-ring ability or brutality from current stars for the most part is just as good as it was in the past. Only thing that sets it apart is star power and if that's your argument then I would understand why you would think AEW doesn't hold a candle to the past.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *That has nothing to do with me, nor this conversation. Try again when you have something besides horrible deflection.*


 You're the one who brought up the topic of flip-flopping on an opinion of AEW fans. If you can say that about AEW, then I sure as hell can say that about WWE. Your move.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prosper said:


> We can take it that far too. Unless you're just gonna throw Hogan, Flair, Rock, and Austin's star power at me as a reason why their matches were the best then I think the in-ring ability or brutality from current stars for the most part is just as good as it was in the past. Only thing that sets it apart is star power and if that's your argument then I would understand why you would think AEW doesn't hold a candle to the past.


*Shawn Michaels vs John Cena on the RAW after Mania
Undertaker vs Jeff Hardy Ladder Match on RAW
TLC 3 and 4 on SmackDown and RAW

None of the matches you named compare to those because they don't have half the psychology, and that's just off the top of my head.* *Flips and movez done in random sequences with no selling whatsoever don't make great matches.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Shawn Michaels vs John Cena on the RAW after Mania
> Undertaker vs Jeff Hardy Ladder Match on RAW
> TLC 3 and 4 on SmackDown and RAW
> 
> None of the matches you named compare to those because they don't have half the psychology, and that's just off the top of my head.* *Flips and movez done in random sequences with no selling whatsoever don't make great matches.*


HBK/Cena is a good one, HBK is my favorite of all time so I'll never argue against him. The psychology in the Jeff/Taker match was great but we have seen better since then. The psychology in the bloody Cody/Dustin DON match and the Omega/PAC Ironman match for example was better. The brotherly fight between Penta and Fenix was also better and filled with emotion, especially when they were ripping each other's masks off.

The Parking Lot Brawl didn't have psychology? I think you need to watch it again. There was plenty there. They hated each other and the spots made sense in regards to the storyline. One could 100% argue that the spot-to-spot sequence made more sense than TLC 3 and 4, which had plenty of no selling as well. Then you had Trent's mom driving off and giving the finger to top it off and tie the story all together.

Edit: Forgot we were talking about just TV forget I said Cody/Dustin


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

Garty is All Elite said:


> In reality, TK is a bookworm/nerd of/for wrestling and by classification, an analytics, marketing and media Specialist and Executive.


Exactly. Not a person who should be on TV.



Prosper said:


> We can take it that far too. Unless you're just gonna throw Hogan, Flair, Rock, and Austin's star power at me as a reason why their matches were the best then I think the in-ring ability or brutality from current stars for the most part is just as good as it was in the past. Only thing that sets it apart is star power and if that's your argument then I would understand why you would think AEW doesn't hold a candle to the past.


I'm sorry sir but are you really suggesting that AEW's matches are some of the greatest on American TV...like ever? Ha! Look at even just the 90's and early 00's and what we as fans got on TV and compare it to AEW.

Off the top of my head Bret Hart Vs Chris Benoit (WCW), Chris Benoit Vs Eddie Guerrero (ECW), Psicosis Vs Rey (ECW), Brock Vs Kurt (WWE), Jeff Vs Undertaker (WWE), Jericho Vs Triple H (WWE) were all much better than AEW. If we can include matches that were good because of psychology and story the number very quickly gets higher...


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

RomeoBlues said:


> Exactly. Not a person who should be on TV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are all great choices too. Especially Benoit/Eddie. Brock vs Angle for example I can't put over Omega/PAC personally. Jericho/Triple H was awesome for the atmosphere, but I wouldn't put it over Darby/Cage or Darby/Moxley. Jericho/HHH had crazy crowd energy which the pandemic prevented Darby/Cage from having, but the match itself wasn't that great.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

I don't mind an occasional onscreen figurehead as long as they're used to _progress_ storylines, and not _be the_ storylines.

That said . . . that segment sucked. Khan came across bad. I think we've all been spoiled by just how good the McMahons, Heyman, and Bischoff are.


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

I find it shameful for people on *BOTH* sides of this argument that this thread has made it to over 200 comments. GET OVER IT, AEW *AND* ANTI AEW. FFS it's embarrassing arguing over bullshit like this.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yo what's up with the blatant bull shitting of what he said and the supreme hate of Tony getting negative criticism. Man said he wouldn't be a character, Cody said there wouldn't be a GM. He's clearly trending towards full character especially considering all the time he's had on Impact


He said he'd never be "all over TV and I’m not going to be doing a lot of interviews or backstage segments on television".

He also said this:
"Although he plans to be hands-on with AEW, he isn’t going to be hands-on in the ring and take the “Mr. McMahon” route of becoming an in-ring performer.
“No, I’m not going to do that,” Khan said when asked if he’d perform in the ring."

Not once has he ever said that he'll never be on television, and pretending that he did just so someone can get a cheap "haha fuck tony and AEW" is fucking hilarious. Now if he becomes a full-time character in the future, then you can all go to town.



Jnewt said:


> I find it shameful for people on *BOTH* sides of this argument that this thread has made it to over 200 comments. GET OVER IT, AEW *AND* ANTI AEW. FFS it's embarrassing arguing over bullshit like this.


Soz Newty, I'm just not a fan of people lying to push an agenda. Probs why I'm not a conservative.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This is fucking awful logic. "Well he gets paid to lie!" is an asinine defense and I'm not even going to entertain it.*


Well wrestlers do get paid to 'lie' or stretch the truth in any number of ways, yes. I mean wrestlers 'retiring' promising to never wrestle again is a joke now considering how many of them come back.

Just a bit strange you are coming across as so angered or upset over this. As I said if Bianca Bel-Air did the same sort of thing (which she probably already has if some loser wanted to trawl her twitter feed) I'm betting you wouldn't bring it up and would defend her until the cows came home.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

yeahbaby! said:


> Well wrestlers do get paid to 'lie' or stretch the truth in any number of ways, yes. I mean wrestlers 'retiring' promising to never wrestle again is a joke now considering how many of them come back.
> 
> Just a bit strange you are coming across as so angered or upset over this. As I said if Bianca Bel-Air did the same sort of thing (which she probably already has if some loser wanted to trawl her twitter feed) I'm betting you wouldn't bring it up and would defend her until the cows came home.


*You know you've lost when you have no argument against the claim and have to resort to baseless hypotheticals. *


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> He said he'd never be "all over TV and I’m not going to be doing a lot of interviews or backstage segments on television".
> 
> He also said this:
> "Although he plans to be hands-on with AEW, he isn’t going to be hands-on in the ring and take the “Mr. McMahon” route of becoming an in-ring performer.
> ...


This is why it's important to post the full quote. 



> *"I have thought about it and I'm not going to do it.* We have some of the greatest on-air performers in the world and look, I am who I am in the promotion. I am the president and the CEO and the founder of this company but it's not going to be me all over TV and I'm not going to be doing a lot of interviews or backstage segments on television,"


Those are his own words he's being judged for. He said he wouldn't do it, yet here we are he's been on shows multiple times and on Impact. Only a matter of time before he has a match. So yeah folk are calling him out for his shit. Though like I've said of course he was going to be a character he's a fucking wrestling fan with his own promotion. But he and you have to eat crow on this lol


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> This is why it's important to post the full quote.
> 
> 
> 
> Those are his own words he's being judged for. He said he wouldn't do it, yet here we are he's been on shows multiple times and on Impact. Only a matter of time before he has a match. So yeah folk are calling him out for his shit. Though like I've said of course he was going to be a character he's a fucking wrestling fan with his own promotion. But he and you have to eat crow on this lol


Yes he changed of opinion he didn't break some oath like the title suggest xD.

That said he was nervous as fuck, if he wants to do this he better stick to edited segments.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Brodus Clay said:


> Yes he changed of opinion he didn't break some oath like the title suggest xD.
> 
> That said he was nervous as fuck, if he wants to do this he better stick to edited segments.


I don't think it's a big deal as I saw it coming. But a lot of the things AEW used to hype it self before launch and til now has been double backed on and people notice that and some don't like it. Think of all the promised things at one point of another

Health care

Unions

Sports based presentation

No boss figure as it's played out

All of those have been walked back completely or to some degree. Is it a big deal for me, no as I thought they were full of shit to begin with. But saying "hey they promised this and aren't delivering" is a fair stance.


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

I half expect he'll gradually go heelish and then book an angle where Shahid makes a rare appearance and installs a new CEO. Probably Jim Ross when they replace him on commentary.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Garty is All Elite said:


> Good God man... have we really got nothing else to "complain" about?! Never, have I seen so many haters of ANYTHING in this world (other than Hitler and Trump), get so fucking bonkers over a wrestling promotion. Who gives a fuck if he's on TV? Who fucking cares if he's "lied again"? All of you screaming and whining, *IS THIS* now the final straw for you guys? I ask because just a week and a half ago, you were all claiming you "were done with this fucking company" (again) because a planned "stunt" didn't work when it should have?!
> 
> STOP WATCHING THE FUCKING SHOW!!! JESUS CHRIST, I CAN'T BELIEVE I HAVE TO SAY THIS EVERY FUCKING WEEK!!! You all claim, say, retort and do everything and anything you can to knock this company at every turn. What the fuck is wrong with some of you? Seriously?! If you're under 35 years old and you are one of these types of "fans" complaining all the fucking time, then I renounce my diagnosis of having mental health issues and ask that you seek out some help for your own. I must be a fucking "genius with issues" because I don't understand at all, how some of you react, view and hyperactively go nuts, when I read this type of bullshit.


Boss of Bel-Air doesn't fall under this category. Was his original post a tad dramatic and worthy of some sort of award? Yes. But Tony being on TV is a genuine concern.

Tony's not charismatic at all. And to be an on-screen authority figure you have to have the personality to pull it off. 

He also cannot work a microphone to save his life. 

Its also been done to absolute death by WWE that its gag inducing. 

If Tony was an amazing character like Dario cortez people wouldn't be protesting. But his not and I absolutely do not want to see another authority figure in wrestling again. If its absolutely needed take arn off tv and make him a gm that relays orders from tony


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *You know you've lost when you have no argument against the claim and have to resort to baseless hypotheticals. *


My argument if you want to call it that was simply your apparent overreaction and angered response against a wrestling promoter 'breaking another promise'. A carny basically. I guess I'm just not as attached to it anymore as some are.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> I'm just saying I called this from the get go. No wrestling fan would ever start a promotion, spend millions upon millions of dollars on it, and then not become a character and get in the ring.
> 
> That's like becoming a pimp and not fucking your hoes
> 
> ...



LOL 2 outta 3 of them moves are horrific for business though!


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Prosper said:


> Just another day in the life of the AEW section, people freaking out over nothing.



his promo was the promo equivalent of maki itoh's mic shots though cmon "O YEAH AND YOU DONT MAKE THE MATCHES I DO"


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Garty is All Elite said:


> Good God man... have we really got nothing else to "complain" about?! Never, have I seen so many haters of ANYTHING in this world (other than Hitler and Trump), get so fucking bonkers over a wrestling promotion. Who gives a fuck if he's on TV? Who fucking cares if he's "lied again"? All of you screaming and whining, *IS THIS* now the final straw for you guys? I ask because just a week and a half ago, you were all claiming you "were done with this fucking company" (again) because a planned "stunt" didn't work when it should have?!
> 
> STOP WATCHING THE FUCKING SHOW!!! JESUS CHRIST, I CAN'T BELIEVE I HAVE TO SAY THIS EVERY FUCKING WEEK!!! You all claim, say, retort and do everything and anything you can to knock this company at every turn. What the fuck is wrong with some of you? Seriously?! If you're under 35 years old and you are one of these types of "fans" complaining all the fucking time, then I renounce my diagnosis of having mental health issues and ask that you seek out some help for your own. I must be a fucking "genius with issues" because I don't understand at all, how some of you react, view and hyperactively go nuts, when I read this type of bullshit.




hey wrestling otaku, take a puff of your albuterol! i like aew, but i will be god DAMNED if i dont make fun of this awful promo and whatever the fuck maki itoh was doing with the microphone


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

stew mack said:


> his promo was the promo equivalent of maki itoh's mic shots though cmon "O YEAH AND YOU DONT MAKE THE MATCHES I DO"


Oh no I'm not defending the promo at all lol it was terrible, I don't think anyone here has defended that promo. This thread wasn't about that though it was about him becoming an authority figure after his comments last year.

If he does plan on doing authority angle stuff then DARK is certainly the best place for him to practice. He needs to be ready to go if he wants to run around cutting promos on the A show with top-tier promo cutters like Kingston, Baker, Omega, Moxley, Taz, and Starks.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

stew mack said:


> LOL 2 outta 3 of them moves are horrific for business though!


I feel like the first 2 definitely happen, the 3rd definitely should never happen ever though lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I feel like the first 2 definitely happen, the 3rd definitely should never happen ever though lol


*Did you never watch Scarface?? Rule #1: "DON'T GET HIGH ON YOUR OWN SUPPLY!!!"*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Did you never watch Scarface?? Rule #1: "DON'T GET HIGH ON YOUR OWN SUPPLY!!!"*


Nah I've actually never watched it in full, I know that rule from Biggie lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Nah I've actually never watched it in full, I know that rule from Biggie lol


*This forum needs sad reacts for posts like these 😢*


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *This forum needs sad reacts for posts like these *


Crime movies aren't really my thing. I'm more comedy and horror. I've seen the important bits. The bad guy scene, the ending, and all that.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> This is why it's important to post the full quote.
> 
> Those are his own words he's being judged for. He said he wouldn't do it, yet here we are he's been on shows multiple times and on Impact. Only a matter of time before he has a match. So yeah folk are calling him out for his shit. Though like I've said of course he was going to be a character he's a fucking wrestling fan with his own promotion. But he and you have to eat crow on this lol


The full quote doesn't change anything, though. He literally said in the exact same sentence that he won't be "all over TV, etc. etc.", you know the quote. If you REALLY want to get into the depth of it, he said that he's not going to do "it", and what does "it" reference? He says what "it" is in the same sentence. "it" = "Not going to be all over TV and I’m not going to be doing a lot of interviews or backstage segments on television", which he is yet to go against.
He never claimed that he wouldn't ever be on television, and again, pretending otherwise just to suit an agenda is hilariously unfaithful.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> The full quote doesn't change anything, though. He literally said in the exact same sentence that he won't be "all over TV, etc. etc.", you know the quote. If you REALLY want to get into the depth of it, he said that he's not going to do "it", and what does "it" reference? He says what "it" is in the same sentence. "it" = "Not going to be all over TV and I’m not going to be doing a lot of interviews or backstage segments on television", which he is yet to go against.
> He never claimed that he wouldn't ever be on television, and again, pretending otherwise just to suit an agenda is hilariously unfaithful.


Yeah he said he's not going to do that as in be a TV figure which he is. He's consistently on Impact and has been on their shows multiple times. There's no way to not pretend he isn't a character when he's on Impact weekly, has appeared on his own things multiple times, and is clearly gearing up for more appearances.






11:18 in, nothing there indicates "yeah I totally might be a character" no need to try to keep rolling with the "he said all over TV".


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

RomeoBlues said:


> If you're an AEW fan you should care. Go to page 1 and replay that promo. Eyes darting around, clearly very nervous, coming off like a child that is forced to give a speech so he just rushes it as quickly as he can. We've all been there....when we were 9
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit is this accurate.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah he said he's not going to do that as in be a TV figure which he is. He's consistently on Impact and has been on their shows multiple times. There's no way to not pretend he isn't a character when he's on Impact weekly, has appeared on his own things multiple times, and is clearly gearing up for more appearances.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rap, man. Why are you outright ignoring what he said in order to fit your narrative? He clearly states that it's not him and that he's not going to be on TV weekly, etc. etc. Not that he would never appear on TV. You have to intentionally be ignoring it to come to the conclusion that he said he won't be on TV ever, which is exactly what you're doing when you remove parts of a quote like this.

He's been on AEW TV, from what I can remember, twice. One was a tribute show so counting that is questionable. As for Impact, sure, but that has nothing to do with what this thread is about so bringing it up is irrelevant, no? That said, he isn't exactly eating up valuable time for Impact, which isn't even on TV.

And no one has ever said that he said that he might be a character, what are you even on about?


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

So the very first rule in the AEW Section Rules is being violated as this thread has clearly been made to incite and bait the 'loyalists'. I guess those rules don't apply in this case though since an 'AEW fanboy' isn't the one who made it right? One good thing did come out of this though, that the charade of their being no double standard has officially been brought out into the light for all to see. No more pretending.

This thread should have been dealt in the same manner as the Tessa ones, with something said similar before locking the thread and reopening it if it became a regular occurrence. Did that happen? Nope.

That's what happens though when you have the Sherriff of Nottingham Forrest in charge.

So I guess we can all go back to speculating to our hearts content as to whether Tessa Blanchard will sign with AEW right? Since the Section Rules are merely 'suggestions.'

Oh, that's right, I nearly forgot, 'loyalists and fanboys' are not allowed to do that. Only 'critical'/hater posters.


If you all don't see me post tomorrow or in the next few days, month, or ever again you'll all know why and I rest my case.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

ripcitydisciple said:


> So the very first rule in the AEW Section Rules is being violated as this thread has clearly been made to incite and bait the 'loyalists'. I guess those rules don't apply in this case though since an 'AEW fanboy' isn't the one who made it right? One good thing did come out of this though, that the charade of their being no double standard has officially been brought out into the light for all to see. No more pretending.
> 
> This thread should have been dealt in the same manner as the Tessa ones, with something said similar before locking the thread and reopening it if it became a regular occurrence. Did that happen? Nope.
> 
> ...


I'm the sheriff of Nottingham? Really? Also boss is an aew fan boy. Just the honeymoon period is over for him and his able to call a spade a spade. 

Listen carefully and this goes for moronic trolls and the idiots who want this section to be an echo chamber of positivity or negativity. 

THIS SECTION DOESN'T CATER TO YOU 

A FORUM IS ABOUT THE EXPRESSION OF IDEAS AND OPINIONS DATING BACK TO THE DAYS WHEN TWO GREEKS DECIDED UPON A NEW REVOLUTIONARY TERM CALLED DEMOCRACY 

if you idiots cannot deal with the expression of opinions and ideas that are different from your own then perhaps joining something called a forum was a monumentally stupid idea on your part

And another thing I have to emphasise for you less than critical thinkers.

ITS POSSIBLE TO LOVE SOMETHING AND CRITICISE IT. ITS ALSO PERFECTLY FINE TO PUT YOUR HEAD IN THE SAND AND IGNORE THE ISSUES.

Tony trotted his rich boy ass out there, if you as an actor or actress get up on that stage once again for emphasis YOU ARE OPEN TO BOTH PRAISE AND CRITICISM

If you want to troll by saying stupid stuff like Darby is the next stone cold without the evidence to back it up, if you want to relentlessly shit on aew for no reason or if you want to get your panties in a bunch because your precious favourite was picked on or someone had the nerve to suggest aew could possibly improve you will get punished until you learn WHAT THE FUCK A FORUM IS.

If you want to leave for this reddit thread where its all positivity then by all means go. You have the sheriffs permission 

I'm sick of the petty fucking bullshit. And just Incase anyone wants to report me for being a malevolent tool then allow me @Platt Or @Headliner just so you can see why I nuked


----------



## YamchaRocks (Dec 22, 2012)

RomeoBlues said:


> He's booked some good matches and some good wrestlers but he has not given us some of the best wrestling matches ever seen on American TV LOL


He did and continues to do. There's at least one 4 star match at every Dynamite.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm the sheriff of Nottingham? Really? Also boss is an aew fan boy. Just the honeymoon period is over for him and his able to call a spade a spade.
> 
> Listen carefully and this goes for moronic trolls and the idiots who want this section to be an echo chamber of positivity or negativity.
> 
> ...


Darby is the new Stone Cold and I will not back that up with any evidence


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> I'm the sheriff of Nottingham? Really? Also boss is an aew fan boy. Just the honeymoon period is over for him and his able to call a spade a spade.
> 
> Listen carefully and this goes for moronic trolls and the idiots who want this section to be an echo chamber of positivity or negativity.
> 
> ...


I don’t think Darby Allin can be the next Stone Cold when Firefromthegods clearly is. That was a kick, wham, Stunner.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Lorromire said:


> Darby is the new Stone Cold and I will not back that up with any evidence


You said that with all the conviction melania has when she says to her friends Donald's great In bed lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

So...another bitchy and dramatic thread. Meh.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

https://v.redd.it/88vzktwfjan61/DASH_1080.mp4



OMFG hahahaha, reminds me of cartman when he shouts with his eyes closed.


----------



## DMD Mofomagic (Jun 9, 2017)

Prosper said:


> Oh no I'm not defending the promo at all lol it was terrible, I don't think anyone here has defended that promo. This thread wasn't about that though it was about him becoming an authority figure after his comments last year.
> 
> If he does plan on doing authority angle stuff then DARK is certainly the best place for him to practice. He needs to be ready to go if he wants to run around cutting promos on the A show with top-tier promo cutters like Kingston, Baker, Omega, Moxley, Taz, and Starks.


Honestly your second paragraph shows a bigger problem than what the actual thread is complaining about.

This dude has Arn Anderson, Jake Roberts, Don Callis, and Diamond Dallas Page on payroll

They are 4 of the greatest talkers ever. And all did it in different eras.

He should be talking to all of those guys and saying "Hey, I need to cut a promo on Kenny tonight, what should I say?"

He had Al Snow come to his show, Al Snow knows a little bit about cutting a promo.

I think a lot of "AEW haters" are just pointing out how this dude is literally just jumping into the deep end of the pool because he is obviously feeling himself more than he has earned. Especially after 18 months ago he implied that he wasn't going to be like that.

Couple this with how he handles any criticism (in and out of wrestling) and it just leads to a bad look


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371962864479653889


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lorromire said:


> Rap, man. Why are you outright ignoring what he said in order to fit your narrative? He clearly states that it's not him and that he's not going to be on TV weekly, etc. etc. Not that he would never appear on TV. You have to intentionally be ignoring it to come to the conclusion that he said he won't be on TV ever, which is exactly what you're doing when you remove parts of a quote like this.
> 
> He's been on AEW TV, from what I can remember, twice. One was a tribute show so counting that is questionable. As for Impact, sure, but that has nothing to do with what this thread is about so bringing it up is irrelevant, no? That said, he isn't exactly eating up valuable time for Impact, which isn't even on TV.
> 
> And no one has ever said that he said that he might be a character, what are you even on about?


I don't have a narrative I said from the get go he'd been on TV and low and behold he has, Brodie tribute not counted. But when he's on Impact dissing them weekly, they have a working agreement on Impact, and he's made another appearance on his program the he isn't a character thing no longer holds. Unless you're saying his Impact showings somehow aren't AEW cannon.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

3venflow said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1371962864479653889


*He lied, period. No one said anything about him winning a championship. Stop deflecting.*


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

DMD Mofomagic said:


> Honestly your second paragraph shows a bigger problem than what the actual thread is complaining about.
> 
> This dude has Arn Anderson, Jake Roberts, Don Callis, and Diamond Dallas Page on payroll
> 
> ...


Yeah the promo itself wasn't good at all. The content, delivery, and timing were just all off. I'm sure he's talking to the older guys in the back for pointers and things of the sort, because his Impact TV promos have actually gotten a lot better, but live TV is a different story. He needs a script. He can't give himself the same promo freedom that he gives his talent. This was probably a last second thing he wanted to do on DARK. As long as he's ready for live Dynamite when the time comes to really become a character then I don't have a problem with the bad promo cutting staying on Dark as he progresses. Sometimes it just takes time. Britt was terrible at promos at first and now she's one of the best in the business currently. Sammy Guevara has also used DARK to improve his promos. Britt's talk show had a test run for 5 weeks on DARK before making it on TV. So DARK is not just for a talent search, its also to get better at all facets of your game.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Prosper said:


> Yeah the promo itself wasn't good at all. The content, delivery, and timing were just all off. I'm sure he's talking to the older guys in the back for pointers and things of the sort, because his Impact TV promos have actually gotten a lot better, but live TV is a different story. He needs a script. He can't give himself the same promo freedom that he gives his talent. This was probably a last second thing he wanted to do on DARK. As long as he's ready for live Dynamite when the time comes to really become a character then I don't have a problem with the bad promo cutting staying on Dark as he progresses. Sometimes it just takes time. Britt was terrible at promos at first and now she's one of the best in the business currently. Sammy Guevara has also used DARK to improve his promos. Britt's talk show had a test run for 5 weeks on DARK before making it on TV. So DARK is not just for a talent search, its also to get better at all facets of your game.


At least we agree that Tony belongs in developmental


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

I'd worry less about it being a bad idea because he lied and more about it being a bad idea because he's AWFUL on the mic. Is the authority wrestling owner/leader way tired at this point? Yes! But Khan really can't pull it off because he's super awkward on the camera. Not a good awkward either.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Two Sheds said:


> At least we agree that Tony belongs in developmental


Lol hopefully he actually develops on the mic.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Khan should hire Dixie Carter for the role. It would be an improvement.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Khan should hire Dixie Carter for the role. It would be an improvement.


Maybe he and Dixie can be a power couple onscreen, always making out and stuff like HHH and Stephanie. Perfect!


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Two Sheds said:


> Maybe he and Dixie can be a power couple onscreen, always making out and stuff like HHH and Stephanie. Perfect!


In a shocking twist: He's actually EC3's biological father!


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Not a big deal. We saw it coming.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> I don't have a narrative I said from the get go he'd been on TV and low and behold he has, Brodie tribute not counted. But when he's on Impact dissing them weekly, they have a working agreement on Impact, and he's made another appearance on his program the he isn't a character thing no longer holds. Unless you're saying his Impact showings somehow aren't AEW cannon.


Of course they're canon. However, if you want to get technical, they aren't even on TV  
His being on Impact is dumb and is leading against what he said, yes, but what does that have to do with whether or not his appearance on Dark was him 'lying'? And again, when did he ever say he wouldn't appear on TV? I'm yet to see anyone tell me that.


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

There once was promotion called AEW, it died it died!
Promoter broke all his promises, he lied he lied!


----------



## Danielallen1410 (Nov 21, 2016)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *He lied, period. No one said anything about him winning a championship. Stop deflecting.*


How did I lie. When did he say he will NEVER appear on a show?


----------

